# Will EQ fix subwoofer boom when seated against wall?



## wixy (Jun 13, 2010)

I am running a 2.1 system in a rectangular room where the speakers are placed on the long wall and the listening position is against the opposite wall. I'm getting a lot of "boominess" unless I lean forward away from the wall. 

I'm stuck with the speaker and listening position - will EQ help to improve this situation?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes it can however that would mean you would loose most of the bass that you want in the room. Your better option is to get some acoustic panels/bass traps at the rear of the room behind your head.


----------



## Sabby (Nov 10, 2008)

You might be able to get rid of the boom by adjusting the subwoofer to mains distance relationship or with the subwoofer phase control if it is a variable control.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

EQ will help but not fix boom


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

It might help to move your seats away from the rear wall a few feet plus acoustic panels on rear wall.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

In any room with parallel dimensions there will be a “bass hole” in the dead center of the room, where bass is weak, and its intensity increases the closer to a boundary you move. So, sitting up against the wall you can expect the bass to be really strong compared to other locations in the room – you’ve experienced this phenomenon in action when you lean forward. 

Since you have a sub, you can simply turn it down. If things still don’t sound right, then EQing it is recommended.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

Try not to sit at the back wall pull your couch about 2 feet away from the back wall or use bass trap at all 4 comers of your room.


----------

